# hip dysplasia



## jj71787 (Aug 21, 2011)

I had an X-ray done on my dog yesterday because he has been limping. The vet said he has bad hip dysplasia 
He limps when he runs and when he gets up from laying down slowly. 
He's not in pain but its sad to see this happen he's only one. 
If he's not in pain should I get the surgery done?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If he is limping, he is in pain. I'd get a referral to an orthopedic vet for an expert opinion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs only limp to compensate for discomfort and pain. I agree you need to get a referral to a surgeon for an opinion on surgery.


----------



## jj71787 (Aug 21, 2011)

jmm said:


> Dogs only limp to compensate for discomfort and pain. I agree you need to get a referral to a surgeon for an opinion on surgery.


The vet wants to see him in 2 weeks to see if the medication helps. Its an adoption center and I go to their vet because its cheap so I'll see any recommendations from them in 2 weeks


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hip dysplasia progresses at an alarmingly quick pace, please do not waste any time. Usually a dog is operated on the afternoon his/she is diagnosed---not to scare you---but this is urgent. The adoption center should help you w/the finances---please take immediate action. Our Jackie had this surgery on Cozette here (hit search button above), so maybe she will see this and help you decide. 
I would see a specialist as regular vets don't have the experience to help you.
Is your dog a maltese or small dog?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the thread Sandi mentioned:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...ozette-needs-surgery-again-hip-dysplasia.html


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, welcome to SM. My Sammie is recovering now from knee surgery 6 weeks ago. He was holding up one leg prior. I was told he lifted that leg because it hurt too much to put it down. Just as you wouldn't walk around on one leg unless you had pain. The adoption center probably won't be able to operate on his hips, unless they have Orthopedic surgeons.
Is this a Maltese?
Keep us posted.


----------



## jj71787 (Aug 21, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Hi, welcome to SM. My Sammie is recovering now from knee surgery 6 weeks ago. He was holding up one leg prior. I was told he lifted that leg because it hurt too much to put it down. Just as you wouldn't walk around on one leg unless you had pain. The adoption center probably won't be able to operate on his hips, unless they have Orthopedic surgeons.
> Is this a Maltese?
> Keep us posted.


He is a Maltese. I will ask all these questions in 2 weeks when we to back to the vet. They never mentioned if they do surgery on site or not. Right now he's on pills that lubricate his joints. They wanted surgery as a last resort


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If your maltese has hip dysplasia I can't believe that pills will correct it. It is a matter that only surgery can correct. It sounds to me like you need a new vet! Surgery should ALWAYS be considered as a last resort, of course, but there are some things that have to be operated. If one has seriously blocked arteries to the heart, we don't give aspirin---which might have helped early on. JMHO
Please, please don't delay in seeking appropriate care for you pup. I am so sorry this is something you must both deal with. I know the pain of having a dog who shows signs of lameness.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> If your maltese has hip dysplasia I can't believe that pills will correct it. It is a matter that only surgery can correct. It sounds to me like you need a new vet! Surgery should ALWAYS be considered as a last resort, of course, but there are some things that have to be operated. If one has seriously blocked arteries to the heart, we don't give aspirin---which might have helped early on. JMHO
> Please, please don't delay in seeking appropriate care for you pup. I am so sorry this is something you must both deal with. I know the pain of having a dog who shows signs of lameness.


I agree. Lubricating his joints will not help. You need to schedule an appointment with an orthopedic vet ASAP.


----------



## jj71787 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is surgery a permanent fix or can his hip have problems again later in life?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to jump in here as it was my Cozette who had her hip surgery just one year ago. She wasn't even a year old when she had her surgery done. Pam from here on Spoiled Maltese (Pammy4501) came with me to the orthopedic surgeon and we had Cozette's surgery done that same day. As has been mentioned here, it is very painful for the dog and no medication will help. If it is bad enough the dog limps, it is almost guaranteed he/she will need surgery. 

It's a big surgery but dogs do quite well and we have been very happy with Cozette's results. The only potential for the future that I was cautioned about was arthritis, so I do give Cozette Cosequin and Fish Oil to hopefully avoid premature arthritis. 

I think there is a lot of information in my prior threads regarding Cozette's hip surgery, but please feel free to PM me with any questions. I've been kind of sporadic about keeping up on the board since I've been dealing with some health issues, but I will check in once a day to get any messages. 

I know the panic you're feeling, and the sense of helplessness that comes from having one of our little fluffs in pain. This board has a lot of amazing people who will help you through this process, so please share and let us know what we can do to help.


----------

